# Beginner DSLR



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

I've been becoming more and more interested in photography, but I really have no idea where to begin. I've been using my Samsung Galaxy S3 and Canon S95 for photos, but I want something that'll produce higher quality stuff. That being said, I do have a (flexible) budget and, while I would love to get something fancy, I only really need something that can both allow my to practice the basics as well as give me some nice looking photos. So my question is, what would be a good starting DSLR? And I suppose I can extend that to, what accessories would be good, e.g., lenses, etc.?


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

The Nikon D3200 would be a good one. The Nikon D5100 you can pick up cheap. It is very user friendly have a help menu and will help you develop your skills. That would be my pick if it was my first DSLR. 

I am not new to SLR camera and just got a Pentax k-30 and It's the best. I am so in love with this camera. It was really easy for me to get use to. The manual settings are so easy to find and use compared to my old olympus E410.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

+1 to Pentax.


----------



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)

I dont know the Nikon line too well, but the canon T3i can be found for some good prices. The biggest recommendation I can make for fish tank photography is a tt560 from Neewer, and a remote flash trigger from cowboy studios. If youre looking for general photography accessory ideas, the 50mm f1.8 is an amazing lens for cheap. Also pick up a reflector or two.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Seriously, what is your budget? Today's entry level DSLR bodies are very capable. You just can't go wrong. However, the lens is the first thing the picture comes into the camera senor. "Kit lens" is generally affordable and delivering OK images. A LOT of the better lenses cost more than the camera body.  Yeah, how much you are planning to spend???


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

$500 maybe? Even that is pushing it.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

meowschwitz said:


> $500 maybe? Even that is pushing it.



Hmm.....you may have to buy used then. Try here:
www.keh.com

I am a Canon guy and so I am more familiar with the Canon gear. You can get a Canon 40d for about $350+ used. The 40D is considered a prosumer camera about 4 to 5 years ago. It has no video and it is only 10mp. However, it is a body I don't mind to have if I need a second body. With your budget, after the body, you may only have enough to buy one lens.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Jan 15, 2013)

Before you buy, hold each one in your hands. Even the best camera that is uncomfortable in your hands will end up gathering dust.


----------



## 8foot6inchRod (Sep 18, 2011)

You might want to consider saving a bit more to jump into the DSLR world. Quality lenses will be a good focus. I've just got kit lenses and I'm itching to get some sharper lenses. 

My only experience is with T3i, but I think it's great for a beginning DSLR. I didn't think I'd use a fold-out LCD screen much, but I use it all the time; very handy! The T3i is also awesome if you want to do any videography too, especially if you add Magic Lantern to the mix.

Also, are you planning on doing a lot of aquarium photography? A nice macro lens can cost several hundred dollars, and you're going to want a flash that you can use wirelessly from your camera; maybe even more than one. A flash system shooting down from the top of your tank is how a lot of the best photography on this forum is shot.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

+1 on a good macro lens. That alone will run you a couple hundred. So take a little more time, visit a local camera shop that has several lines of cameras to try out. Really, the best camera will be one that you pick up and enjoy handling and using. I only have experience with Nikon and I've got an old school D40 Kit with a basic lens plus a telephoto lens. It ran me at the time I got it $700 but you can easily find gently used camera kits around that are just as good but will be easier on your budget. 

So go slow and compare brands and try out the cameras before you commit. Lenses will be the most costly so this will be an investment.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

In general, do Canons tend to be more pricey than Nikons? Or perhaps I am just stating the obvious to more experienced photographers...? But in my beginner/novice status I seem to have noticed this in my online researching for a new DSLR.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jul 20, 2010)

I have always seen them around the same price ... You may be finding that Canons have more features at times and thus are more expensive. The canon I am looking at is only $500 ... I havent found a nikon that compares


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Went to Best Buy today and saw a few cameras. DSLRs are huge and heavy. I held a Canon D5100 in one hand for less than a minute and my arm was already straining. Anywho, looking around at prices for even the entry models plus lenses makes me think this is just too expensive for me. I'm paying for college by working part-time, and I don't know how much I can spare to a new hobby.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Look at a used Pentax K-10, K20, You can get great shots at anything above 6mp. so even an older ist* would be nice. I had toyed with getting one myself but decided to get more tanks instead since I have the K10


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Honestly, with a Canon S95 you already have a really really capable camera.
I'd suggest working on your skills and asking photographers to critique your work, try to improve what you've already got. I don't mean to offend because I don't know what your photos look like right now but I'm going to go out on a limb and say that just getting a bigger, heavier d-slr isn't going to give you a night and day improvement from your S95 because it's a good bit of equipment... if you were talking about some 8 year old Kodak, yeah, definitely upgrade.

If you do feel that buying a d-slr is THE step, please take this one piece of advice and rent one before you plunk down the cash, or make very sure it's returnable after a few shots.

Oh, and give this a read through
http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/not-about-your-camera.htm


----------



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)

Im currently shooting with an 8mp 350d. It was the second digital rebel made lol. Cant compete with any new Dslr's. but it still taught me the fundementals and produces decent images.


----------



## 8foot6inchRod (Sep 18, 2011)

meowschwitz said:


> Went to Best Buy today and saw a few cameras. DSLRs are huge and heavy. I held a Canon D5100 in one hand for less than a minute and my arm was already straining.


Camera straps/slings are your friends! I believe most DSLR kits come with a basic neck strap. My Canon T3i did anyway! They are not only good to protect your camera from being dropped, but they also put the brunt of the weight on your body instead of your arms. 

You can even use them to help steady the camera a little by pushing the camera out so the strap is tight between the camera and your body. Works good if you are shooting video handheld and can only use the LCD screen.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

8foot6inchRod said:


> Camera straps/slings are your friends! I believe most DSLR kits come with a basic neck strap. My Canon T3i did anyway! They are not only good to protect your camera from being dropped, but they also put the brunt of the weight on your body instead of your arms.
> 
> You can even use them to help steady the camera a little by pushing the camera out so the strap is tight between the camera and your body. Works good if you are shooting video handheld and can only use the LCD screen.


 I put the strap on the lens, that is when I use the Bigma, not only the strap, have to take the picture like shooting a rifle in standing position, lol.

my camera is Canon Kiss X4(T2i), love it.
18mp camera is really good, but to take good pictures you need lenses, remote flash/flashes, a sturdy tripod and most important, spend a lot of time to fully understand the concept/settings and take control of them.
try not to use any auto mode, or better to get a PNS.
One of hobbyists, takes professional grade pictures, speedie408, his pictures are from his T2i, amazing quality, you can do the same.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

BTW, a used canon 20D, 30D, 40D are really cheap now. The 20D is 8.2mp, low but that is about the digital resolution of good quality 35MM film, you can learn how to take good pictures with this camera, and once you are confident with your skills, you can step up with a better DSLR, and keep the 20D as a backup or to use it under harsh condition, the 20D is magnesium alloy body, toss it around it will still survive.


----------

